# TV Mount adapter



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a Panasonic P65ST50 plasma. TV was wall mounted but I'm a renter and moved and the mount had to stay. New landlord says I can mount TV on wall just have to remove and spackle when I move out. I am not keen on patching the holes for the mount plus two wire routing holes. I have been looking at TV stands with mounting options. I found one I really like but the mounting bracket only goes to 600x400 and the TV needs 684x300. Most others I have looked at have the same issue.

Any advice on adapters? I am also looking at just buying another mount and attaching that to the frame of the TV stand.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Well after deciding to make it work and tearing into the box, it seems the supplied mount should work. The TV weighs about half what the mount will hold and pulling on the mount doesn't budge it. My only concern is the wider spacing on the TV leaves less space on the hanger bracket as I'd like but I will be stopping at the hardware store for some nuts and bolts that will keep it from sliding if bumped hard as an extra precaution. 

Overall I am happy with the unit. It is made in China which I expected at the price point and some of the metal frame had to be pulled to line up bolt holes but it looks quite attractive when assembled and the smaller third shelf puts my center channel speaker much closer to ear level as is than just about any unit I saw. Plus it came with casters so it's much easier to maneuver.


----------

